# Ping issue



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 9, 2015)

hey guys, 
so when i perform a speed, ping test from frontier . im at 15.5 mb/s dl. ping 8ms. all time 
when im in iracing ping is like 250 and up. 
what is going on? anything i need to do? 
running wired on iracing dedicated pc only nothing else on win7 pro. service pack 1. 
thank you


----------



## flmatter (Nov 9, 2015)

there are a number of things, your current pc and its components( please fill in system specs as well) how far away you are from the game server, how many people are on that server, how people are the internet in your area,  ......  just because you do a ping test to your neighbor means nothing, what is it to LA or a town 500-600 miles away? There a few factors involved.


----------



## RandomSadness (Nov 9, 2015)

Ping just measures the time involved between the transmission and the reception of the data. Obviously, if you are far from the server you're communicating with, your ping will be higher than the one of a nearby host. Basically, the farthest host means the highest ping (even though some obvious exeptions exist). You could try using an alternative DNS to lower your ping. OpenDNS is one of my favourite.


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 9, 2015)

RandomSadness said:


> Ping just measures the time involved between the transmission and the reception of the data. Obviously, if you are far from the server you're communicating with, your ping will be higher than the one of a nearby host. Basically, the farthest host means the highest ping (even though some obvious exeptions exist). You could try using an alternative DNS to lower your ping. OpenDNS is one of my favourite.


How come I get 7 in ping to France but 26 to my own city when France is far away. I live in norway. Also I get 14 in ping to Japan but I get 140 to west coast usa. Doesn't make sense


----------



## flmatter (Nov 9, 2015)

it all depends on which way the isp is sending the signal. I just tested Anchorage Alaska to Tokyo Japan and got 184 ms and speed test sent it the long way around, I also tested to Miami Florida and got 134 ms. So once again there are factors when doing a speed test. What server are you on how many people are on, what kind of equipment are you using, where and how the signal is going.  U say Norway to France is far away but isn't japan further? I know the EU has its own groove going but the OP is talking about why his game has high ping but when he does speed test it is low.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 9, 2015)

atanas dimitrov said:


> hey guys,
> so when i perform a speed, ping test from frontier . im at 15.5 mb/s dl. ping 8ms. all time
> when im in iracing ping is like 250 and up.
> what is going on? anything i need to do?
> ...



Try a couple of trace routes.
How to Use Traceroute to Identify Network Problems


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> How come I get 7 in ping to France but 26 to my own city when France is far away. I live in norway. Also I get 14 in ping to Japan but I get 140 to west coast usa. Doesn't make sense


I'm calling foul. You violate physics if response time from Japan was 14ms as the distance between Norway and Japan is 8,300KM, light travels at 299,792KM/s which means that it takes 0.0278 seconds for light to travel just one direction, which is 27.5ms but, you need to double that because we're talking round trip: 55.0ms, which is a high estimate because you're not factoring in how electritity doesn't actually travel at the speed of light, delay introduced by routers, and the time it takes for a micro-processor to handle the packet at each router. So I call out the bogus number for Japan.

In reality, it's possible that a carrier in your own country isn't connected to the same carrier as the hosting service, as a result the closest node in order to get there may be in France (or part of the way to France.)

On speedtest I can select to locations, one is slightly closer to me but is slower than Boston. Boston is faster because there is where the regional node is and that it doesn't simply start traveling to Vermont like I would on the highway.


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I'm calling foul. You
> violate physics if response time from Japan was 14ms as the distance between Norway and Japan is 8,300KM, light travels at 299,792KM/s which means that it takes 0.0278 seconds for light to travel just one direction, which is 27.5ms but, you need to double that because we're talking round trip: 55.0ms, which is a high estimate because you're not factoring in how electritity doesn't actually travel at the speed of light, delay introduced by routers, and the time it takes for a micro-processor to handle the packet at each router. So I call out the bogus number for Japan.
> 
> In reality, it's possible that a carrier in your own country isn't connected to the same carrier as the hosting service, as a result the closest node in order to get there may be in France (or part of the way to France.)
> ...


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817272344
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817276702
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817278687


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817272344
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817276702
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817278687



Do it in the command line. As aquinus said, it _cannot_ be right. The lowest ping I get to anything is about 30ms, and I live in developed northern Sweden. To that Tokyo server I get 300ms using speedtest.net (which if you think about it is really quite amazing).

EDIT: I think the results are from the closest server to you. Those download speeds are way, way, way off as well. A bug. Refresh the page, clear the cache and do it again, or try a different browser.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817272344
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817276702
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4817278687


I would suspect that the ISP is doing something weird that isn't making a ping traverse the entire internet. If you do a tracert as @Frick suggests, you should see something similar to this because, Tokyo is a lot of hops away for both all 3 of us.

```
>tracert www.jnto.go.jp

Tracing route to jnto-web01.stream.ne.jp [202.79.244.228]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gateway.concord.doane.io [10.10.10.254]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     9 ms    10 ms    20 ms  te-8-2-ur02.concord.nh.boston.comcast.net [68.85.161.173]
  4    13 ms    10 ms    17 ms  po-20-ur01.concord.nh.boston.comcast.net [68.87.145.73]
  5     9 ms    19 ms     9 ms  po-21-ur01.deering.nh.boston.comcast.net [68.87.145.69]
  6    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  be-80-ar01.needham.ma.boston.comcast.net [68.85.37.41]
  7    20 ms    21 ms    21 ms  be-7015-cr02.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.90.217]
  8    40 ms    51 ms    44 ms  be-10305-cr02.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.202]
  9    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  be-10617-cr02.denver.co.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.170]
 10    64 ms    63 ms    63 ms  be-11719-cr01.1601milehigh.co.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.86.78]
 11    99 ms    90 ms    88 ms  be-10919-cr01.sunnyvale.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.153]
 12    87 ms    90 ms    88 ms  he-0-11-0-1-pe02.529bryant.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.86.146]
 13    89 ms    91 ms    97 ms  124.215.192.125
 14    89 ms    87 ms    89 ms  pajbb001.int-gw.kddi.ne.jp [111.87.3.49]
 15   196 ms   197 ms   197 ms  otejbb205.int-gw.kddi.ne.jp [203.181.100.5]
 16   204 ms   204 ms   204 ms  cm-ote258.int-gw.kddi.ne.jp [118.155.197.181]
 17   188 ms   189 ms   190 ms  118.155.202.2
 18   192 ms   189 ms   189 ms  Jst-NTTDATA-MBCORE01toGW01.stream.co.jp [202.79.242.166]
 19   207 ms   207 ms   205 ms  202.79.242.252
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

The destination is dropping ICMP traffic so, it stops at the last router before the server but, you can see how distance plays a huge part in it. For me, look at the difference between 4 and 5 (crossing state boundaries,) same with 6 to 7, 7 to 8, 10 to 11. What's funny is that the 12 to 13 is country to country, probably an optical submarine cable has a relatively small jump but, at that point the latencies from the other 12 routers before it kind of add a lot to begin with.

So to me, if you do this and they all come back 10ms or so, it's probably your ISP screwing with the ICMP traffic and simply sending it back as if there was a successful response. I probably could configure my gateway to do something like that if I was so inclined, which I'm not.


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I would suspect that the ISP is doing something weird that isn't making a ping traverse the entire internet. If you do a tracert as @Frick suggests, you should see something similar to this because, Tokyo is a lot of hops away for both all 3 of us.
> 
> ```
> >tracert www.jnto.go.jp
> ...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


>


That's not ending in Japan. It's going to france, to paris, under the ocean to Virginia (USA), to LA (USA,) then it stopped there. There are probably more hops after that since you've only gone about half way across the world.


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> That's not ending in Japan. It's going to france, to paris, under the ocean to Virginia (USA), to LA (USA,) then it stopped there. There are probably more hops after that since you've only gone about half way across the world.


 idk then


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> idk then


That isn't to say your internet is bad though. You're getting better latencies to the US west coast than I do which is pretty nuts. I don't have fiber though, I still have to deal with copper the last stretch which introduces 5-10ms of latency which is tolerable, it don't really mind it and 170Mbit down is plenty for me.


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

flmatter said:


> there are a number of things, your current pc and its components( please fill in system specs as well) how far away you are from the game server, how many people are on that server, how people are the internet in your area,  ......  just because you do a ping test to your neighbor means nothing, what is it to LA or a town 500-600 miles away? There a few factors involved.


pc specs
motherboard 779 ultra sli EVGA
CPU intel Q9650 3.0
RAM 16 gig fatality
GPU EVGA 680 2 gig
PSU antec 1000w
win7
im 9 miles from local hub, game is in eastcoast i believe. I have ppl telling me that they are running wifi and have less PING then me? what is going on?I need advice asap


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

here is thumb of trace iracing


----------



## flmatter (Nov 10, 2015)

are you using the onboard LAN port? Are your drivers for it up to date? Also what tracks are you running? Are you running on the EU or Aussie servers? Or just US?  Have you tried this https://www.pingman.com/kb/article/troubleshooting-iracing-latency-quality-problems-82.html    ?  Is it a constant high ping no matter what server you are on for iracing, us, eu or aussie?

What router are you using too?


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes onboard land port, all drivers good,us server. In iracing only time u can choose server is practise. Races are us. And ping high all time, I have not tried the link provided. Will do when get home


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, you got a good connection/hop to your wireless broadband router; however it sort of goes downhill from there... your isp (frontiernet) is some of your high latency problems on your/their side... and, the far end is what it is, unless you can connect to something they have that has a lower latency or they fix their end.

I would contact Frontier and ask them to check why the latency is so high.

You stated in your OP that you are wired...  Are you Fios or DSL to Frontier?


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank for the feedback. I'm Fios. I will call them. Another I'm wired w a cat5e 25ft cable. Could that cause it? I'm getting a cat6 cable today however my box is upstairs and I'm using a 25ft cable go down wall to game room.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2015)

atanas dimitrov said:


> Thank for the feedback. I'm Fios. I will call them. Another I'm wired w a cat5e 25ft cable. Could that cause it? I'm getting a cat6 cable today however my box is upstairs and I'm using a 25ft cable go down wall to game room.



Doubt that would cause that high latency on Fios... you are good to your router.
You can try resetting the router. That may help or not.

You are on fiber and those results are ridiculous.  They  (Frontier) needs to take a look at there connections.
The cause could be a lot of things... from a bad splitter, dirty/bad connection/splice, bad card, bad PON, to a CO problem or settings on your port in Frontier's equipment.
Do you have there internet only or the phone and video, too.
If you have their phone and video... are you getting any pixilation or having phone problems or other problems?  Could be related.

Try a "tracert" to a couple of other sites and post the results.
And, what is the speed you pay for... up and down?


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

On internet no video or phone. 15.5 down to 13.p mbps dl. Upload is 5 to 4 mbps. I'm paying for the 15mbps service. I will call them today and ask them the feedback you just provided. My ping is really bad. Guys on iRacing say they have twice less through wireless as my wired.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 10, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> The destination is dropping ICMP traffic so, it stops at the last router before the server but, you can see how distance plays a huge part in it. For me, look at the difference between 4 and 5 (crossing state boundaries,) same with 6 to 7, 7 to 8, 10 to 11. What's funny is that the 12 to 13 is country to country, probably an optical submarine cable has a relatively small jump but, at that point the latencies from the other 12 routers before it kind of add a lot to begin with.


A request timeout doesn't indicate dropped packets, it usually means the relay won't accept pings.
There's no way to know if packets are dropped until the trace is complete.  It'll say at the bottom....you need to let it finish...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> A request timeout doesn't indicate dropped packets, it usually means the relay won't accept pings.
> There's no way to know if packets are dropped until the trace is complete.  It'll say at the bottom....you need to let it finish...


You'll be waiting until it hits the default number of max hops because the destination doesn't accept pings. I'm assuming that the OP let it go 2 or 3 more hops after that failure before giving up.


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 10, 2015)

thank you for all feedback , however please stay on topic..\
cheers i will call frontier in few hours and ask them the questions provided by 95viper


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 10, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> You'll be waiting until it hits the default number of max hops because the destination doesn't accept pings. I'm assuming that the OP let it go 2 or 3 more hops after that failure before giving up.


Request timout is only for ping time, if the relay has denied the request. After X attempts  (default 4 iirc) your router will stop asking and be on it's merry way to the next hop.  Some ISP's don't allow their relays to be pinged....

you can change to fewer hops if you want, just means you may not reach the destination....but the tracert needs to complete...


----------



## atanas dimitrov (Nov 13, 2015)

great solved my ping issue. frontier router needed to do a firmware update. once we did that, I was getting a ping of 90 all the time sometimes even better. thats to game server on east coast. huge difference from 300 plus. thank you all for your help


----------

